# I found eggs, now what?



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok I found some eggs in my tank and I dont know what to do. I dont know who left the eggs but I assume it was red cherry shrimp. I have neon tetras, bloodfin tetras and gold tetras in the tank but I think its improbable the eggs came from them so I am assumeing they are shrimp eggs. How can I tell what kind of eggs they are (shrimp , neon tetra, ect)? What should I do with them? I am worried my dwarf gourami will eat them or the eat the critters as they hatch. The eggs are attatched to a blade of chain sword, should I cut the leaf off and get a baby fish box for them to hatch in? Should I cut the leaf off and stick it and the eggs deep inside my java moss so the other fish cant get to it or should I just let them be and hope for the best? I think the eggs were deposited on Sunday, there are about 14 eggs. When should I expect them to hatch? Right now they are clear. I'm still new to fish and dont know what to do. I really want them to hatch and hope they are neon or bloodfin tetra. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think they are shrimp eggs as shrimp carry the eggs till they hatch. Could be tetra eggs. Not sure if they stick them on objects in the tank as I have never kept tetras.

You could move them if you want, or just leave them, chances for survival is 50/50 when there is other fish in the tank.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok I am leary of moving them cause normally when I get involved I mess stuff up. In the past I have decided that a new plant needed some help so I would move some gravel around to give the plant more room or light or something and I end up with an up-rooted baby plant that gets sucked into my filter and dies. If I do move them where should I move them to? My main goal is get a better than 50/50 shot of survival. I guess there is a chance they are snail eggs as I have a million pond snails but I have never seen snail eggs before, I think the snails lay their eggs in the gravel and not on plants but I dont really know. I tried to get some pictures but the eggs are just too small for me to photograph.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tetras are egg scatterers,they will usually stick to leaves.Shrimp,as Susan said carry their eggs until they hatch.Snail eggs are usually encased in goo.Mystery snails will lay theirs above the water line.

My bet goes with the tetras.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

<a href="http://s1162.photobucket.com/albums/q539/sschreiner5/?action=view&current=eggs.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q539/sschreiner5/eggs.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Ok here is a bad drawing of what it looks like now. The eggs are incased in goo. I have pond snails only. Still thinking tetras?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

snail eggs is my bet....id just leave em.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

UGH I am dissapointed, I have a million snails already. I really hope its fish, unless someone thinks its fish I will leave them and the Gourami can eat them if he wants.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

that picture gives me the presumption of snail eggs. If the eggs are little dots of orange/yellow surrounded in a clear goo, they are definitely snail eggs. 

here is a closeup of what pond snail eggs look like 










hope that helps


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

It kind of helps. The eggs are clear and it looks like there is blue dot in them. That was last night I'll take another look when I get home this afternoon and see what progress they have made. Thanks for the picture! 
I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

i'm kind of betting snails as well ...


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

By the time I got home there were only two eggs left. I dont know if they hatched or were eaten. The eggs were clear, they looked empty. I got home at 4 and left to run some errands and when I got back at 7 there was only one egg. I did see a tiny snail, I mean really tiny, on the leaf by the eggs so I assume it was one of the two eggs I saw earlier that hatched but I dont know if they hatch that quickly. My eggs looked clear not like jbrown's picture. If I find any more in the future I am going to get a baby fish box thing and put them in there so if they hatch I will see what came out and wont have to worry about another fish eating them before they hatch.


----------

